# Trump cancels meeting with Kim jong un for the time being(?)



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 29, 2018)

I find it both foolish and smart to cancel it... what do you fellas think about the latest rocket man news?


----------



## lordkaos (May 29, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I find it both foolish and smart to cancel it... what do you fellas think about the latest rocket man news?


did he cancel the meeting a second time? o are you talking about the first cancellation?


----------



## granville (May 30, 2018)

Last I heard the summit was back on again. For now.

It's difficult to gauge the reasonable options in this circumstance. I want a peaceful solution to all of this, but i've paid attention to the N Korea tension for long enough to realize that this summit is likely a farce. The initial promise that prompted opening channels for diplomacy this time was that North Korea promised they would denuclearize. The problem is that they almost immediately backtracked on this promise, citing a "different definition of what denuclearization means". So now we're back where we started.

We've been failing miserably at diplomatic relations with N Korea since at least the Clinton administration, the cycle is to offer them substantial resources and money if they agree to cease nuke production and decommission what they've already developed. This has repeated through the Bush Jr and Obama admins as well.

I think this case is just another step in that cycle. Every few years North Korea starts up threats and missile tests to get the world's attention and stir up panic. At peak panic, they throw out the suggestion of some sort of diplomacy being possible. They ask us for more resources and money, we agree out of hopes this time will be different, they collect their spoils and then proceed to break their end of the bargain and repeat the same nonsense over and over again. I believe that scheme is exactly what North Korea is trying to pull again with the current summit.

For the record, I don't like Trump. I'm a liberal and oppose war. But I doubt any decision he is making on North Korea is made with the best interests of America or peaceful diplomacy. He has continually and unnecessarily inflamed tensions with Kim Jong Un on Twitter. Un himself is an immature an immoral man-baby dictator who tortures and murders his own people. But that doesn't mean the president of the US should be baiting and feeding a psychopath with a nuclear arsenal. I definitely don't want a war with North Korea, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2018)

granville said:


> Un himself is an immature an immoral man-baby dictator who tortures and murders his own people.



Idk, Jong-Un is a lot more grown up then Trump.
Trump is a little 5 year old that doesn't get any sweets.


----------



## granville (May 30, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Idk, Jong-Un is a lot more grown up then Trump.
> Trump is a little 5 year old that doesn't get any sweets.


I have nothing positive to say about Trump. But he and Un have both behaved very similarly on Twitter and other forms of media. A couple of narcissistic children. So in that regard, they are extremely alike.

That said, Kim Jong Un puts his own people in concentration camps and executes them if they even criticize him. So I can see no logical way anyone could argue Un being the more mature and grown up of the two...


----------



## smilodon (May 30, 2018)

granville said:


> I have nothing positive to say about Trump. But he and Un have both behaved very similarly on Twitter and other forms of media. A couple of narcissistic children. So in that regard, they are extremely alike.
> 
> That said, Kim Jong Un puts his own people in concentration camps and executes them if they even criticize him. So I can see no logical way anyone could argue Un being the more mature and grown up of the two...



You must be foolish to think both of them still write their tweets themselves. They surely have a team behind all of them.


----------



## granville (May 30, 2018)

robingilh said:


> You must be foolish to think both of them still write their tweets themselves. They surely have a team behind all of them.


I don't know about Kim. But at least for his more inflammatory and ridiculous tweets, Trump still likely writes them himself. Or directly orders and dictates someone to do it.


----------



## Old (May 30, 2018)

The dotard and lil' Kim are two (despot) peas in a pod:  Insane, sociopathic, sadistic, selfish, and utterly incompetent. 

I fully support duct taping them together, nose to nose, and punting the entire grimy mess into the ocean.

His crime family/empire is currently in the process of being toppled, so the LAST thing his dementia-addled brain needs to be focused on is NK....Mueller & Avenatti should have this wrapped up neatly by Summer's end.....


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2018)

Honestly I want Trump far away from another unstable leader. Kim looks like he's trying to smarten up and I really hope he does, which is why I want Trump away from him. Trump is an unstable manchild that does stupid shit out of spite and I won't be shocked if he did something stupid just to upset Kim.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jun 3, 2018)

The drumpf has changed his mind, wonder how the meeting will turn out?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 3, 2018)

It's back on.


----------

